# Favorite Christmas/Holiday song and by who?



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine? *"Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree" by Brenda Lee!* Runners up would be anything from the classic Jackson Five Christmas Album which I've played obsessively since I was nine.

I may be the minority in this but I play Christmas songs on the oldies stations like a yuletide idiot and sink into a depression the day after Christmas when the stations resume their regular format. I live for Alvin and the Chipmunks, Nat King Cole, Elvis, The Ronnettes, Run-DMC, Jerry Lee Lewis, Adam Sandler, etc singing about chestnuts, tin soldiers, mistletoe and grandmas being run over by reindeer.

Post your fave song!!


----------



## swordchick (Dec 12, 2007)

This Christmas by Donny Hathaway

His voice was so amazing!


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 12, 2007)

Do You Hear What I Hear by Bing Crosby


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 12, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Mine? *"Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree" by Brenda Lee!* Runners up would be anything from the classic Jackson Five Christmas Album which I've played obsessively since I was nine.
> 
> I may be the minority in this but I play Christmas songs on the oldies stations like a yuletide idiot and sink into a depression the day after Christmas when the stations resume their regular format. I live for Alvin and the Chipmunks, Nat King Cole, Elvis, The Ronnettes, Run-DMC, Jerry Lee Lewis, Adam Sandler, etc singing about chestnuts, tin soldiers, mistletoe and grandmas being run over by reindeer.
> 
> Post your fave song!!



I'm with you Les....great songs all!! My 3 favs...

1. White Christmas - Bing Crosby

2. The Christmas Song - Nat King Cole

3. Mele Kalikimaka - Chris Issak or Bette Midler (both recorded it)- I enclosed a link incase you haven't heard this one - very cute and charming Hawaiian Christmas song.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Sandie,

Mele Kalikimaka is a very cute song. I think I may have heard it in a movie, but I do like it.
I adore Bette Midler and love all that she does, except I hate the song " Wind beneath my wings"


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 12, 2007)

"I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" sung by Gayla Peevey.
Listen to it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtqIM_bPTws

"I want a Boob Job for Christmas" by Virginia Kegel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4jNAr9dnrw (ignore the crappy sound quality)

"A Spaceman Came Travelling" by Chris DeBurgh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmZg7tvGN9o


----------



## mimosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Les,

I know I'm suppose to post my favorite Christmas song. But I can't think of any.:doh: But I can tell you about one I hate. Nick and Jessica's "Baby It's Cold Outside" Jessica's voice is like nails on a chalkboard to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_OcQOj4iG4


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Mine? *"Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree" by Brenda Lee!* Runners up would be anything from the classic Jackson Five Christmas Album which I've played obsessively since I was nine.
> 
> I may be the minority in this but I play Christmas songs on the oldies stations like a yuletide idiot and sink into a depression the day after Christmas when the stations resume their regular format. I live for Alvin and the Chipmunks, Nat King Cole, Elvis, The Ronnettes, Run-DMC, Jerry Lee Lewis, Adam Sandler, etc singing about chestnuts, tin soldiers, mistletoe and grandmas being run over by reindeer.
> 
> Post your fave song!!



I love Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree too.


----------



## Suze (Dec 12, 2007)

This is really embarrassing...but true, I'm afraid


* All I Want For Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey 
I actually think she looks really hot in this video (in a non lesbian way off course) As an added bonus there is some weird dressed bbw's there

* Wham! - Last Christmas. As an added bonus, there's some real fun 80's clothing there

Enjoy!

(this one as well http://youtube.com/watch?v=f4YalblVCRQ)


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's one I negelected to mention before:
"The Night Santa Went Crazy" by "Weird" Al Yankovic.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2007)

susieQ said:


> This is really embarrassing...but true, I'm afraid
> 
> * Wham! - Last Christmas. As an added bonus, there's some real fun 80's clothing there
> 
> Enjoy!



Wham's "Last Christmas" is the BOMB! Always has been. No need for embarrassment there, Sus'!


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dreidel, Dreidel, Dreidel...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 12, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Dreidel, Dreidel, Dreidel...



... I made it out of clay...:batting:

my faves:
"Oh, Holy Night" as performed by Perry Como
"Ave Maria" as performed by Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2007)

O Holy Night ~ Michael Crawford (sp?)
Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas ~ Judy Garland
& the whole John Denver and the Muppets Christmas CD


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 12, 2007)

In no particular order-

All I Want- the Weepies

Christmas Song (not the traditional song known by this title!) Dave Matthews Band

O Holy Night- Josh Groban --gives me chills

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman - by Sarah McLaughlin & Barenaked Ladies, I listen to this all year long! :blush:

(Christmas) Baby, Please Come Home- U2


----------



## imfree (Dec 12, 2007)

"Mary's Boy Child" by Harry Belefonte is one of my faves.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 12, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> O Holy Night ~ Michael Crawford



Yes, you spelled his name correctly. I _really_ enjoy his version that he sings with the *Trans-Siberian Orchestra*. It's on the *Trans-Siberian Orchestra "The Ghosts Of Christmas Eve"* DVD. Excellent!

_O Holy Night_ performed by Wayne Bergeron is amazing.
_O Holy Night_ tends to be my favorite Christmas song. I also enjoy Cartman's (South Park) version.

But I think _Christmas Eve / Sarajevo 12/24_ by *Trans-Siberian Orchestra* is my all time favorite Christmas song.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Sandie,
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka is a very cute song. *I think I may have heard it in a movie*, but I do like it.



Please tell me you're joking right...? RIGHT?


Also, I'm partial to:

Happy Christmas (War is Over) - Uhh.. John Lennon
Carol of the Bells - No Idea
and my dad always used to play that snoopy vs. red baron song every single year, ha. - ya got me?!


But please, anything, ANYTHING BUT Paul McCartney's Christmas song. Oh dear god! Simply having a wonderful Christmas time my ass! Anyone who's written a good Christmas song please step forward. Woooah, not so fast there Paul. (Gee, can you tell how much I don't like this song?)


----------



## imfree (Dec 12, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Please tell me you're joking right...? RIGHT?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm partial to:
> ...



"Snoopy's Christmas" by The Royal Guardsmen, 1967


----------



## Tina (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't have just one favorite song, but many.

I do really adore the songs from Vince Guaraldi's soundtrack to the 1965 special A Charlie Brown Christmas. Christmas really is just not the same without them. The child in me also loves Burl Ives' Christmas songs.

Anything Christmas by Nat King Cole's mellow, honeyed voice.

The Rat Pack Christmas album is another must-play.

"I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas," by The Drifters almost always makes me smile. There's more, but I'm too tired to think of them.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Dreidel, Dreidel, Dreidel...



Ha Ha.

Sevivon sov sov sov
Chanukah hu chag tov!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2007)

I like "Jingle Bell Rock" by whoever the guy was who originally sang it.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I like "Jingle Bell Rock" by whoever the guy was who originally sang it.



That guy on the soundtrack of the Home Alone movie?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 12, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm with you Les....great songs all!! My 3 favs...
> 
> 1. White Christmas - Bing Crosby
> 
> ...



wooooooah, woah, woah. let's re-examine ourselves here.

Bing Crosby is THEE master behind THEE version of Mele Kalikimaka ...

just my humble opinion and all. (i do approve of your list though!!!)

and it is the gem of a song being played during *national lampoon's christmas vacation* when clark griswold is uh, fantasizing about his uh, new pool.

as far as my favorites? well, here's my *top 15 of 2007*, in order:

15. the waitresses - christmas wrapping
14. mariah carey - all i want for christmas is you
13. bruce springsteen - santa claus is comin' to town
12. ol' blue eyes - jingle bells
11. brenda lee - rockin' around the christmas tree
10. wham! - last christmas
9. bing crosby - mele kalikimaka
8. phantom planet - winter wonderland
7. run dmc - christmas in hollis
6. fall out boy (_oh yes, i admit it_) - yule shoot your eye out
5. bing crosby - white christmas
4. paul mccartney - simply having a wonderful christmastime
3. nat king cole - the christmas song
2. john lennon - happy christmas (war is over) _... i get chills when i hear this one start up_
1. ray charles - that spirit of christmas


... so that's the top 15 of 2007 ... it varies every year, i promise you. with exception to the top three ... those are pretty permanent. 

honorable mentions: mighty mighty bosstones, rilo kiley, the dickies and trans-siberian orchestra (not so much the christmas eve/sarajevo one that i'm sure everyone's thinking of though).

god, i feel like i'm forgetting a big one... hmmm ...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> That guy on the soundtrack of the Home Alone movie?



I'm not sure. I've never seen that movie.


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 13, 2007)

Christmas Song (not the traditional song known by this title!) Dave Matthews Band

O Holy Night- Josh Groban --gives me chills, (I heard this for the first time tonight and I cried)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman - by Sarah McLaughlin & Barenaked Ladies, I listen to this all year long! :blush:

Christmas - Blues Traveler

Mary Did You Know - Clay Aiken (Yes, I am a dork)

The entire CD "A Holiday Together" by Peter, Paul and Mary (Yes, I am a folk music dork, too)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 13, 2007)

Hail the Holly King- Inkubus Sukkubus
Christmas don't be late- Chipmunks
Oh Come all Ye Faithful- Twisted Sister


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! There are so many holiday tunes I love, here's a small list (I'm sure I'll think of more later):

'Til Santa's Gone (I Just Can't Wait) - Clint Black

Christmas Cookies - George Strait

Light of the World - Mark Chesnutt

An Angel Gets Its Wings - Trisha Yearwood and Vince Gill

Winter Wonderland - Dolly Parton

Jingle Bells - SheDaisy's version

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt

Carol of the Bells - Manheim Steamroller (okay ALL holiday tunes by Manheim Steamroller)

Christmas In Dixie - Alabama

Nuttin' For Christmas - Stan Freberg

(All I Want For Christmas Is) My Two Front Teeth - Spike Jones & His City Slickers

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

Old Toy Trains - Roger Miller

The Nutcracker Suite

~Punkin


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 13, 2007)

"Skating" by the Vince Guaraldi Trio, featured in the Charlie Brown Christmas cartoon. Awesome piano work.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2007)

Holly Jolly Christmas as sung by Burl Ives and....

I Hate Fucking Christmas by The Rugburns
http://www.songmeanings.net/lyric.php?lid=3530822107858535285


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm... favorite holiday songs...

Carol of the bells - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NYkKDCkfcA

Under The Mistletoe - Pokemon (yeah, I'm a Pokemon fan... )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AV9bP7jRE0

And some other ones, like:
All I want for Chistmas is You by Mariah Carey
Jingle Bell Rock by whoever sings it... lol
White Christmas by Bing Crosby

That's some of the ones I can remember right now...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Also, I'm partial to:
> 
> Happy Christmas (War is Over) - Uhh.. John Lennon
> Carol of the Bells - No Idea



Me too!!! I really like any version of Carol of the Bells, but the Metallica/Transiberian orchestra one is pretty cool.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like "Merry Christmas Everyone" by Shakin Steven's and of Course "Last Christmas by Wham is an absolute classic but here is my all time fav even though its a rudie and not for the easily offended or for those with no sense of humour. Its "Hey Santa" by Kevin Wilson.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=635lfffebPg


----------



## Friday (Dec 13, 2007)

Little Drummer Boy - Bing and Bowie
Anything by Nat King Cole
I Believe In Father Christmas - Greg Lake

Any traditional Christmas song sung by a children's choir.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh yeah..I also love the song "River" by Joni Mitchell (actually prefer the Indigo Girls version). Most people consider it a Christmas song..even though I think it's really just kind of wintery.


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Wham's "Last Christmas" is the BOMB! Always has been. No need for embarrassment there, Sus'!



Thanks for the support Les'!


----------



## biggirlsrock (Dec 13, 2007)

Being from Philly, there is only ONE christmas song, and that is "Christmas on the Block," by the late Alan Mann. The story behind the song is that there was a blind family that lived in Philly, and even though they couldn't see, they decorated their house with so many lights, that people would come from all over to see their display. Unfortunately, Alan Mann passed away in 1987, after jumping (or falling) out of a second story window in his house which was on fire. Here is the song...hope you enjoy it. It's the most requested X-mas song on WMMR, Philly's rock station. The video isn't great quality, but I'm really just posting it for the song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbBfli7UQlQ


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 13, 2007)

While I've never been particularly partial to Christmas-themed music, I do have a favorite in Fairytale of New York by the Pogues and Kristy Mccoll. Wonderful song.

And for the Trans-Siberian Orchestra fans, here's _Carol of the Bells_ mixed in with some amazing Christmas light wizardry.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=g0IwpRzWL_4


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 13, 2007)

Follow the signature link!

And even though it technically isn't a Christmas song I love The Ventures' cover of "Greensleeves."


----------



## bexy (Dec 13, 2007)

*sickenly mine is mariah carey all i want for christmas....*


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *sickenly mine is mariah carey all i want for christmas....*



Meeeeeeee too!
I'm just so friggin' glad I'm not alone!

:blush:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 13, 2007)

There's a Clint Black song out there, and I don't know if it's the title, but I've always known it as "Milk and Cookies." I remember having that song on almost every Christmas at my house. Just something nice to listen to. Another song I attribute to the holidays is Mannheim Steamroller's version of Good King Wenceslas. Well, really, all their holiday music is awesome.

And Carol of the Bells shall never be the same for me. My high school choir director, for my Freshman year, rewrote the words to the song for the Men's choir to sing. We enjoyed it, the audience enjoyed it, and it was a blast to perform. Mind you, this was during the 2000 election... It was re-titled "Carol of the Ballots." We even threw "ballots" up in the air as we performed.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 13, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Carol of the bells - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NYkKDCkfcA



It's actually called _Christmas Eve / Sarajevo 12/24_.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> There's a Clint Black song out there, and I don't know if it's the title, but I've always known it as "Milk and Cookies." I remember having that song on almost every Christmas at my house. Just something nice to listen to. Another song I attribute to the holidays is Mannheim Steamroller's version of Good King Wenceslas. Well, really, all their holiday music is awesome.
> 
> And Carol of the Bells shall never be the same for me. My high school choir director, for my Freshman year, rewrote the words to the song for the Men's choir to sing. We enjoyed it, the audience enjoyed it, and it was a blast to perform. Mind you, this was during the 2000 election... It was re-titled "Carol of the Ballots." We even threw "ballots" up in the air as we performed.



The Clint Black song is also on my list. The title is ""Til Santa's Gone (I Just Can't Wait).

I knew if I thought about it, I'd remember more songs I love. This evening at work, one of my friends remembered a song with the words "And so this is Christmas", but she couldn't remember the name of the artist singing the song or even if she had the correct title. Of course, I remembered it too, but couldn't remember the artist or the exact title. I "googled" and found "Happy Christmas (The War Is Over)" by John Lennon. I also viewed a version of this song on YouTube, which was titled "And So This Is Christmas" and performed by Celine Dion, Gloria Estefan and Charlotte Church with a choir of children in the background. Lovely song.

~Punkin


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 14, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I like "Jingle Bell Rock" by whoever the guy was who originally sang it.



Damn, all this time I thought "Jingle Bell Rock" was sung by Bill Haley and The Comets, but Wikipedia says it was recorded by someone name Bobby Helm and became an instant classic.

Go figyah.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have two favorite songs for christmas: first being "all i want for christmas is you" By mariah carey and the other one is in spanish since im hispanic.....its called "otra navidad sin ti" translated would be "another christmas without you" and its by a singer called Marco Antonio Soliz. great,great songs! I LOVE CHRISTMAS!:smitten:


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Meeeeeeee too!
> I'm just so friggin' glad I'm not alone!
> 
> :blush:



*we're just too cool susie ma love...*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 14, 2007)

"Little Drummer Boy" - Harry Simeone Chorale

"Gabriel's Message" - Sting (on "A Very Special Christmas", also known for the Run-DMC "Christmas In Hollis" from Die Hard)

John Denver & The Muppets - Denver's version of "Noel: Christmas Eve, 1913" and "Silent Night" which has both the German and English versions, with a backstory. Very good for the little ones.

"That Spirit of Christmas" - Ray Charles

I also like the "Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24" from Trans-Siberian Orchestra (we attend their concert every year), but the electric guitar gets a bit irritating to some.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

I like The Temptations rendition of Silent Night.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sort of eclectic in my taste in music, I like
- Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo Shropshire
- O Holy Night - Mario Lanza
- Do You Hear What I Hear - Perry Como
- Rusty Chevrolet - Da Yoopers


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I'm sort of eclectic in my taste in music, I like
> - Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo Shropshire
> - O Holy Night - Mario Lanza
> - Do You Hear What I Hear - Perry Como
> - Rusty Chevrolet - Da Yoopers



I really like that song in your list from Perry Como. :bow:

Oh yeah and Rusty Chevrolet! Sweet!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Dec 24, 2018)

Alright, i’m not seeing how to do a search with a time element (e.g. a newer thread), so i can’t find the _recent_ thread from a few weeks back on this subject, so i’m dredging up this 2007 thread that the Dims search gave me to share my fave (and apparently more obscure than i thought) December Holidays song.

For anyone immersed in 1960s rock along with traditional Christmas music, as i was as a young child, very likely this mashup might have happened inside your head at the time—it certainly did in mine. A decade and a half later, The Tryfles made it into recorded reality.

G-L-O-R-I-A (In Excelsis Deo) (YouTube)


----------



## Sonic Purity (Dec 24, 2018)

Someone may have to stop me before i get carried away, but truly, i promise i’ll go back to story writing in a little while.

One more before i take off. A pinnacle of jazzy schmaltz meets the December holidays with classic Columbia/Mitch Miller (i think) deep echoey production (which sounded decent even on lower-fi record players of the era), some kind soul uploaded to YouTube the entire album:

Wonderland of Christmas, Andre Kostelanetz and his orchestra, 1963

If you remember this album, props to you. If not, you might give it a try. It was so pivotal to my family/childhood experience that i procured a clean (and stereo—our family original was mono) copy some years ago, then very carefully digitized it circa 2000.

What does this have to do with Dimensions, you ask? The opening track is an obscure plot point in one of my (many, all so far unpublished) fatlovesex stories. I’d better get back to work on (a different one of) those now.


----------



## LouisJoseph57 (Dec 25, 2018)

The songs that reminds you of CHRIST in CHRISTmas like: Silent Night, Holy Night; First Noel; songs like that that talks about the real meaning of CHRISTmas.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Dec 23, 2021)

Yesterday i was listening to the SOMA-FM Christmas Lounge stream. Immediately stopped what i was doing when i heard what for sure sounded like the Pied Pipers (it was) singing:

 Fat man’s comin’!
Fat maaaan’s comin’! 

And then it repeated. I’m thinking {What *is* this?!}. Rushed several rooms away to the music player Macintosh to find out, and found:
Santa Claus Is Comin’ To Town – Johnny Mercer & the Pied Pipers (Q-Burns Abstract Message Remix) from Merry Mixmas - Christmas Classics Remixed (Capitol 2005)(Discogs information on this album)


Fat man/BHM?: here’s your theme song (or another one).
FA attracted to fat men/BHM: you might like it too.

Here’s the original song (better for ringtone/text tone sampling):
Santa Claus Is Comin’ To Town – Johnny Mercer & the Pied Pipers


Best Holiday and All Year Wishes to all Fat Men and those who appreciate them.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 23, 2021)

Christmas Rappin' by Kurtis Blow. Reminds me of all those Christmas house parties back in the day.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Dec 24, 2021)

The Darkness - Don't let the bells end. Of course a mention has to be made for my favourite Christmas number 1, Killing in the Name of by RATM.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## nugget34 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## nugget34 (Dec 28, 2021)

bit of aussie humour


----------



## Tad (Dec 30, 2021)

Nugget, That Dropkick Murphy's song has also shot up to the top of the chart for my wife, son, and I (even though it isn't our family at all). 

Another one we were loving this year has been Kathleen Edwards' song "Its Christmastime (let's just survive)


----------



## TheShannan (Dec 30, 2021)




----------

